# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام مكتب العمل الجديد

## هيثم الفقى

الرياض: عبدالله بن فلاح
أصدرت وزارة العمل نظام العمل الجديد الذي أقره مجلس الوزراء في 27 سبتمبر الماضي وتنشر "الوطن" أبرز نصوص النظام الذي اشتمل على 16 باباً و245 مادة تنظم العلاقة بين العامل وصاحب العمل وعمليات توظيف السعوديين وغير السعوديين.
ومن أبرز ملامح النظام شموله لبعض الفئات التي لم تخضع له سابقاً, كما نص على لائحة خاصة لخدم المنازل ومن في حكمهن. وأضاف مكسباً جديداً للعمال فيما يتعلق بالإجازة المستحقة لهم برفعها من 15 يوماً إلى 21 يوماً سنوياً تزداد إلى 30 يوماً لمن أمضى خدمة خمس سنوات متصلة. كما أعطى النظام مكاسب إضافية للمرأة العاملة منها إنشاء دار حضانة في كل مدينة يستخدم فيها صاحب العمل مائة عاملة فأكثر, واستحقاقها مكافأة نهاية الخدمة كاملة استثناء إذا أنهت عقد العمل خلال 6 أشهر من تاريخ عقد زواجها أو 3 أشهر من تاريخ وضعها.
وأفرد نظاماً جديداً عن العمل بعض الوقت وآخر عن عمال المناجم والمحاجر كما أجرى تعديلاً جوهرياً فيما يتعلق بهيئات تسوية الخلافات العمالية من حيث تشكيلها وفرض العقوبات.
وألزم النظام وزارة العمل بتوفير وحدات للتوظيف دون مقابل تهدف إلى مساعدة العمال في الحصول على الأعمال المناسبة ومساعدة أصحاب العمل في إيجاد العمال المناسبين.
ووضع قاعدة مفصلة لاحتساب مكافأة نهاية الخدمة تنطلق في جزء منها من الأجر الأساسي للعامل مضافة إليه الزيادات المستحقة الأخرى كالعمولات أو النسب المئوية من المبيعات أو الأرباح وغيرها. 
وحدد النظام شروطاً واضحة وأكثر تقنيناً لإنهاء عقد العمل مع التأكيد على الحقوق الأساسية للعامل وفق ضوابط محددة تراعي مصلحة الطرفين.

التزام صاحب العمل بعدم تشغيل العامل سخرة, والامتناع عن كل ما يمس كرامتهم ودينهم

في حالة توقيف العامل أو احتجازه في قضايا تتصل بالعمل يجب الاستمرار في دفع 50% من الأجر

دين النفقة أولا في استيفاء ديون العامل تنفيذاً لأي حكم قضائي ولا تزيد المبالغ المحسومة على نصف الأجر


الأحكام العامة
المادة الثالثة :
العمل حق للمواطن, لا يجوز لغيره ممارسته إلا بعد توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام, والمواطنون متساوون في حق العمل.
المادة الرابعة :
يجب على صاحب العمل والعامل عند تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام الالتزام بمقتضيات أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
المادة الخامسة : 
تسري أحكام هذا النظام على:
1- كل عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه أي شخص بالعمل لمصلحة صاحب عمل وتحت إدارته أو إشرافه مقابل أجر.
2- عمال الحكومة والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة بمن في ذلك الذين يشتغلون في المراعي أو الزراعة.
3- عمال المؤسسات الخيرية.
4- العمال في المنشآت الزراعية والرعوية التي تشغّل عشرة عمال فأكثر.
5- العمال في المنشآت الزراعية التي تقوم بتصنيع منتجاتها.
6- العمال الذين يقومون بصفة دائمة بتشغيل الآلات الميكانيكية اللازمة للزراعة أو إصلاحها.
7- عقود التأهيل والتدريب مع غير العاملين لدى صاحب العمل في حدود الأحكام الخاصة المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام.
8- العاملون بعض الوقت في حدود ما يتعلق بالسلامة والصحة المهنية وإصابات العمل وما يقرره الوزير.
المادة السادسة : 
تسري على العامل العرضي والموسمي والمؤقت الأحكام الخاصة بالواجبات وقواعد التأديب, والحد الأقصى لساعات العمل, وفترات الراحة اليومية والراحة الأسبوعية, والتشغيل الإضافي, والعطلات الرسمية, وقواعد السلامة, والصحة المهنية, وإصابات العمل والتعويض عنها, وما يقرره الوزير.
المادة السابعة :
يستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام :
1- أفراد أسرة صاحب العمل, وهم زوجه وأصوله وفروعه الذين يعملون في المنشأة التي لا تضم سواهم.
2- خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم.
3- عمال البحر الذين يعملون في سفن تقل حمولتها عن خمسمائة طن.
4- عمال الزراعة من غير الفئات المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة من هذا النظام.
5- العاملون غير السعوديين القادمون لأداء مهمة محددة ولمدة لا تزيد على شهرين.
6- لاعبو الأندية والاتحادات الرياضية ومدربوها.
وتقوم الوزارة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة بوضع لائحة خاصة لخدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم تحكم علاقتهم مع مستخدميهم, وتحدد حقوق وواجبات كل طرف منهم, وترفعها لمجلس الوزراء.
المادة الثامنة : 
يبطل كل شرط يخالف أحكام هذا النظام, ويبطل كل إبراء, أو مصالحة عن الحقوق الناشئة للعامل بموجب هذا النظام, أثناء سريان عقد العمل, ما لم يكن أكثر فائدة للعامل.

المادة التاسعة : 
اللغة العربية هي الواجبة الاستعمال في البيانات والسجلات والملفات وعقود العمل وغيرها مما هو منصوص عليه في هذا النظام, أو في أي قرار صادر تطبيقاً لأحكامه, وكذلك التعليمات التي يصدرها صاحب العمل لعماله.
وإذا استعمل صاحب العمل لغة أجنبية إلى جانب اللغة العربية في أي من الحالات المذكورة, فإن النص العربي هو المعتمد دون غيره. 
المادة العاشرة :
تحسب جميع المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام بالتقويم الهجري, ما لم ينص في عقد العمل أو لائحة تنظيم العمل على خلاف ذلك.
المادة الحادية عشرة :
1- إذا عهد صاحب العمل لأي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي القيام بعمل من أعماله الأصلية, أو جزء منها وجب على الأخير أن يعطي عماله كافة الحقوق والمزايا التي يعطيها صاحب العمل الأصلي لعماله ويكونان مسؤولين عنها بالتضامن فيما بينهما.
2- إذا تعدد أصحاب العمل كانوا مسؤولين بالتضامن فيما بينهم عن الوفاء بالالتزامات الناشئة عن هذا النظام وعقود العمل.
المادة الثانية عشرة :
يجب على صاحب العمل والعامل معرفة أحكام نظام العمل بجميع محتوياته ليكون كلٌ منهما على بينة من أمره وعالماً بما له وما عليه. وعلى صاحب العمل الذي يشغّل عشرة عمال فأكثر أن يقدم للوزارة خلال سنة من تاريخ سريان هذا النظام أو تاريخ بلوغ النصاب - لائحة لتنظيم العمل تتضمن الأحكام الداخلية للعمل, ويجب أن تكون هذه اللائحة شاملة لقواعد تنظيم العمل وما يتصل به من أحكام, بما في ذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بالميزات والأحكام الخاصة بالمخالفات والجزاءات التأديبية بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا النظام.
المادة الثالثة عشرة :
تعتمد الوزارة لائحة تنظيم العمل, وما يطرأ عليها من تعديل, خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمها إلى الوزارة.
فإذا انقضت تلك المدة دون صدور الموافقة أو الاعتراض عليها أصبحت اللائحة نافذة اعتباراً من انقضاء تلك المدة.
وعلى صاحب العمل أن يعلن اللائحة بعد اعتمادها في مكان ظاهر في المنشأة أو بأي وسيلة أخرى تكفل معرفة العاملين بها.
المادة الرابعة عشرة :
يصدر الوزير بقرار منه نموذجاً أو نماذج للوائح تنظيم العمل ليسترشد بها أصحاب العمل.
المادة الخامسة عشرة :
على صاحب العمل عند بدء العمل في أي منشأة أن يبلغ مكتب العمل المختص كتابة بالبيانات الآتية :
1- اسم المنشأة ونوعها ومركزها, والعنوان الذي توجه إليه المراسلات, وأي معلومة يكون من شأنها سهولة الاتصال بالمنشأة.
2- النشاط الاقتصادي المرخص لـه بمزاولته مع ذكر رقم السجل التجاري أو الترخيص وتاريخه, وجهة إصداره, وإرفاق صورة منه.
3- عدد العمال المراد تشغيلهم في المنشأة.
4- اسم مدير المنشأة المسؤول.
5- أي بيانات أخرى تطلبها الوزارة.

يتبع .......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ورقـة26-10-2005, 02:57:30 pm
المادة السادسة عشرة :
1- إذا لم يتمكن صاحب العمل من ممارسة العمل بنفسه, فعليه أن يعين مسؤولاً يمثله في مكان العمل. وفي حالة تعدد الشركاء أو المديرين في المنشأة يسمى أحدهم من المقيمين في مكان العمل, يمثل صاحب العمل ويكون مسؤولاً عن أي مخالفة لأحكام هذا النظام.
2- على صاحب العمل أن يبلغ مكتب العمل المختص كتابة باسم الشريك أو المدير، وعليه في حالة تغييره أن يبلغ المكتب باسم الشريك أو المدير الجديد خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من تولي هذا الأخير عمله.
3- إذا لم يوجد شخص معين بصفة مدير مسؤول للمنشأة, أو إذا لم يباشر الشخص المعين عمله - فإن من يقوم فعلاً بأعمال المدير أو صاحب العمل نفسه يعد مديراً مسؤولاً عن المنشأة. 
وفي كل الأحوال تبقى مسؤولية صاحب العمل قائمة بصفة أصلية. 
المادة السابعة عشرة :
على صاحب العمل أن يحتفظ في مكان العمل بالسجلات والكشوف والملفات التي تحدد ماهيتها، والبيانات التي يجب أن تتضمنها اللائحة.
وعليه أن يضع في مكان ظاهر بموقع العمل جدولاً بمواعيد العمل، وفترات الراحة، ويوم الراحة الأسبوعي، ومواعيد بدء كل نوبة وانتهائها في حالة العمل بأسلوب المناوبة.
المادة الثامنة عشرة :
إذا انتقلت ملكية المنشأة لمالك جديد, أو طرأ تغيير على شكلها النظامي بالدمج أو التجزئة أو غير ذلك, تبقى عقود العمل نافذة في الحالين، وتعد الخدمة مستمرة.
أما بالنسبة لحقوق العمال الناشئة عن المدة السابقة لهذا التغيير من أجور, أو مكافأة نهاية خدمة مفترضة الاستحقاق بتاريخ انتقال الملكية, أو غير ذلك من حقوق ؛ فيكون الخلف والسلف مسؤولين عنها بالتضامن. ويجوز في حال انتقال المنشآت الفردية لأي سبب, اتفاق السلف والخلف على انتقال جميع حقوق العمال السابقة إلى المالك الجديد بموافقة العامل الخطية. وللعامل في حال عدم موافقته طلب إنهاء عقده وتسلّم مستحقاته من السلف.
المادة التاسعة عشرة :
تعد المبالغ المستحقة للعامل أو ورثته بمقتضى هذا النظام ديوناً ممتازة من الدرجة الأولى. وللعامل وورثته في سبيل استيفائها امتياز على جميع أموال صاحب العمل. وفي حالة إفلاس صاحب العمل أو تصفية منشأته تسجل المبالغ المذكورة ديوناً ممتازة, ويدفع للعامل مبلغ معجل يعادل أجر شهر واحد, وذلك قبل سداد أي مصروف آخر , بما في ذلك المصروفات القضائية ومصروفات الإفلاس أو التصفية.
المادة العشرون :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أو العامل أن يقوم بعمل من شأنه إساءة استعمال أحكام هذا النظام أو القرارات واللوائح الصادرة تنفيذاً لأحكامه. كما لا يجوز لأي منهما القيام بعمل من شأنه الضغط على حرية الآخر أو حرية عمال أو أصحاب عمل آخرين لتحقيق أي مصلحة أو وجهة نظر يتبناها مما يتنافى مع حرية العمل أو اختصاص الجهة المختصة بتسوية الخلافات.
المادة الحادية والعشرون :
على الوزير - في سبيل تنفيذ أحكام هذا النظام - التنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة كلما اقتضى الأمر ذلك. 

الباب الثاني
تنظيم عمليات التوظيف
الفصل الأول
وحدات التوظيف
المادة الثانية والعشرون :
توفر الوزارة وحدات للتوظيف دون مقابل في الأماكن المناسبة لأصحاب العمل والعمال, تقوم بما يأتي : 
1- مساعدة العمال في الحصول على الأعمال المناسبة, ومساعدة أصحاب الأعمال في إيجاد العمال المناسبين.
2- جمع المعلومات الضرورية عن سوق العمل وتطوره وتحليلها؛ لكي تكون في متناول مختلف الهيئات العامة والخاصة المعنية بشؤون التخطيط الاقتصادي والاجتماعي.
3- تنفيذ الواجبات الآتية :
3/1- تسجيل طالبي العمل.
3/2- الحصول على بيانات بالأعمال الشاغرة من أصحاب الأعمال.
3/3- إحالة طلبات العمال للأعمال الشاغرة الملائمة.
3/4- تقديم النصح والمعونة إلى طالبي العمل فيما يختص بالتأهيل والتدريب المهني, أو بإعادة التدريب اللازم للحصول على الأعمال الشاغرة.
3/5- غير ذلك من الأمور التي تقررها الوزارة.
المادة الثالثة والعشرون : 
لكل مواطن في سن العمل قادر على العمل وراغب فيه أن يطلب قيد اسمه في وحدة التوظيف, مع بيان تاريخ مولده ومؤهلاته وأعماله السابقة ورغباته وعنوانه.
المادة الرابعة والعشرون : 
تحدد اللائحة قواعد سير العمل وإجراءاته في وحدات التوظيف, ونماذج السجلات والإشعارات والأوراق المستخدمة في أعمالها, وكذلك جداول تصنيف المهن وفقاً للتصنيف المهني المعتمد, وتكون أساساً في تنظيم عمليات التوظيف.
المادة الخامسة والعشرون : 
على كل صاحب عمل أن يرسل إلى مكتب العمل المختص ما يأتي :
1- بياناً بالأعمال الشاغرة والمستحدثة, وأنواعها, ومكانها, والأجر المخصص لها، والشروط اللازم توافرها لشغلها, وذلك في مدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ شغورها أو استحداثها.
2- إشعاراً بما اتخذه بشأن توظيف المواطن الذي رشحته وحدة التوظيف خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ تسلّم خطاب الترشيح.
3- بياناً بأسماء عماله, ووظائفهم, ومهنهم, وأجورهم, وأعمارهم، وجنسياتهم, وأرقام رخص العمل لغير السعوديين وتواريخها وغير ذلك من البيانات التي تحددها اللائحة.
4- تقريراً عن حالة العمل وظروفه وطبيعته، والنقص والزيادة في الأعمال المتوقعة خلال السنة التالية لتاريخ التقرير.
5- ترسل البيانات المشار إليها في الفقرتين 3, 4 من هذه المادة خلال شهر محرم من كل عام.
المادة السادسة والعشرون : 
1- على جميع المنشآت في مختلف أنشطتها, وأياً كان عدد العاملين فيها, العمل على استقطاب السعوديين وتوظيفهم, وتوفير وسائل استمرارهم في العمل, وإتاحة الفرصة المناسبة لهم لإثبات صلاحيتهم للعمل, عن طريق توجيههم وتدريبهم وتأهيلهم للأعمال الموكولة إليهم.
2- يجب ألا تقل نسبة العمال السعوديين الذين يستخدمهم صاحب العمل عن 75% من مجموع عماله. وللوزير في حالة عدم توافر الكفايات الفنية أو المؤهلات الدراسية، أو تعذر إشغال الوظائف بالمواطنين أن يخفض هذه النسبة مؤقتاً.
المادة السابعة والعشرون :
للوزير عند الاقتضاء أن يلزم أصحاب العمل ـ في بعض النشاطات والمهن وفي بعض المناطق والمحافظات ـ بعدم توظيف العمال إلا بعد تسجيلهم في وحدات التوظيف بالشروط والأوضاع التي يحددها بقرار منه.
الفصل الثاني 
توظيف المعوقين
المادة الثامنة والعشرون :
على كل صاحب عمل يستخدم خمسة وعشرين عاملاً فأكثر ،
وكانت طبيعة العمل لديه تمكنه من تشغيل المعوقين الذين تم تأهيلهم مهنياً أن يشغل 4% على الأقل من مجموع عدد عماله من المعوقين المؤهلين مهنياً, سواء أكان ذلك عن طريق ترشيح وحدات التوظيف أو غيرها.
وعليه أن يرسل إلى مكتب العمل المختص بيانا بعدد الوظائف والأعمال التي يشغلها المعوقون الذين تم تأهيلهم مهنياً, وأجر كل منهم.
المادة التاسعة والعشرون :
إذا أصيب أي عامل إصابة عمل نتج عنها نقص في قدراته المعتادة لا يمنعه من أداء عمل آخر غير عمله السابق, فإن على صاحب العمل الذي وقعت إصابة العامل بسبب العمل لديه توظيفه في العمل المناسب بالأجر المحدد لهذا العمل. ولا يخل هذا بما يستحقه من تعويض عن إصابته.

الفصل الثالث 
المكاتب الأهلية لتوظيف المواطنين ،
ومكاتب الاستقدام الأهلية
المادة الثلاثون :
لا يجوز لأي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري أن يمارس نشاط توظيف السعوديين أو نشاط استقدام العمال ما لم يكن مرخصاً له بذلك من الوزارة.
وتحدد اللائحة مهمات كل من هذين النشاطين، وشروط منح الترخيص لكل منهما وتجديده, والواجبات والمحظورات, وقواعد عدم تجديد الترخيص أو إلغائه, والآثار المترتبة على ذلك, وغير ذلك مما يكون ضرورياً من الشروط والضوابط لضمان حسن سير العمل بها.
المادة الحادية والثلاثون :
يُعدّ العمال السعوديون الذين أسهمت المكاتب في توظيفهم, والعمال الذين استقدمتهم نيابة عن أصحاب العمل ؛ عمالاً لدى صاحب العمل، ويرتبطون به بعلاقة عقدية مباشرة.
الباب الثالث
توظيف غير السعوديين
المادة الثانية والثلاثون : 
لا يجوز الاستقدام بقصد العمل إلا بعد موافقة الوزارة.
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون :
لا يجوز لغير السعودي أن يمارس عملاً, ولا يجوز أن يسمح له بمزاولته, إلا بعد الحصول على رخصة عمل من الوزارة وفق النموذج الذي تعده لهذا الغرض. ويشترط لمنح الرخصة ما يأتي : 
1- أن يكون العامل قد دخل البلاد بطريقة مشروعة ومصرحا له بالعمل.
2- أن يكون من ذوي الكفايات المهنية أو المؤهلات الدراسية التي تحتاج إليها البلاد, ولا يوجد من أبناء البلاد من يحملها أو كان العدد الموجود منهم لا يفي بالحاجة, أو يكون من فئة العمال العاديين التي تحتاج إليها البلاد.
3- أن يكون متعاقداً مع صاحب عمل وتحت مسؤوليته.
ويقصد بكلمة ( العمل) في هذه المادة كل عمل صناعي أو تجاري أو زراعي أو مالي أو غيره وأي خدمة بما في ذلك الخدمة المنزلية.
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون :
لا يغني عن رخصة العمل المشار إليها أي تصريح أو ترخيص يكون مطلوباً من جهة أخرى لممارسة العمل أو المهنة.
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون : 
يجب التأكد قبل تجديد رخصة العمل من أنه ليس بين طالبي العمل من السعوديين من تتوافر لديه الشروط المطلوبة ويرغب في القيام بالعمل نفسه.
المادة السادسة والثلاثون :
على الوزير أن يحدد بقرار منه المهن والأعمال التي يحظر على غير السعودي الاشتغال بها.
المادة السابعة والثلاثون : 
يجب أن يكون عقد عمل غير السعودي مكتوباً ومحدد المدة. وإذا خلا العقد من بيان مدته تعد مدة رخصة العمل هي مدة العقد.
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل توظيف العامل في مهنة غير المهنة المدونة في رخصة عمله, ويحظر على العامل الاشتغال في غير مهنته قبل اتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية لتغيير المهنة.
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون :
1- لا يجوز - بغير اتباع القواعد والإجراءات النظامية المقررة - أن يترك صاحب العمل عامله يعمل لدى غيره, ولا يجوز للعامل أن يعمل لدى صاحب عمل آخر, كما لا يجوز لصاحب العمل توظيف عامل غيره.
2- لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يترك عامله يعمل لحسابه الخاص, كما لا يجوز للعامل أن يعمل لحسابه الخاص.
المادة الأربعون : 
1- يتحمل صاحب العمل رسوم استقدام العامل غير السعودي, ورسوم الإقامة ورخصة العمل وتجديدهما وما يترتب على تأخير ذلك من غرامات، ورسوم تغيير المهنة, والخروج والعودة, وتذكرة عودة العامل إلى موطنه بعد انتهاء العلاقة بين الطرفين.
2- يتحمل العامل تكاليف عودته إلى بلده في حالة عدم صلاحيته للعمل أو إذا رغب في العودة دون سبب مشروع.
3- يتحمل صاحب العمل رسوم نقل خدمات العامل الذي يرغب في نقل خدماته إليه.
4- يلزم صاحب العمل بنفقات تجهيز جثمان العامل ونقله إلى الجهة التي أبرم فيها العقد أو استقدم العامل منها, ما لم يدفن بموافقة ذويه داخل المملكة. ويعفى صاحب العمل في حالة التزام المؤسسة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية بذلك.
المادة الحادية والأربعون : 
تحدد اللائحة شروط الاستقدام، ونقل الخدمات، وتغيير المهنة, وضوابط ذلك وإجراءاته.


الباب الرابع
التدريب والتأهيل
الفصل الأول
التدريب والتأهيل للعاملين لدى صاحب العمل
المادة الثانية والأربعون :
على كل صاحب عمل إعداد عماله السعوديين، وتحسين مستواهم في الأعمال الفنية والإدارية والمهنية وغيرها, بهدف إحلالهم تدريجياً في الأعمال التي يقوم بها غير السعوديين. وعليه أن يعد سجلاً يقيد فيه أسماء العمال السعوديين الذين أحلهم محل غير السعوديين بحسب الشروط والقواعد التي تحددها اللائحة.
المادة الثالثة والأربعون :
مع عدم الإخلال بما تنص عليه اتفاقيات الامتياز وغيرها من الاتفاقيات من شروط وقواعد خاصة بالتدريب والتأهيل والتعليم والابتعاث, على كل صاحب عمل يشغّل خمسين عاملاً فأكثر أن يدرب على أعماله من عماله السعوديين ما لا يقل عن 6% من مجموع عماله سنوياً. وللوزير أن يرفع هذه النسبة في بعض المنشآت التي يحددها بقرار منه.
المادة الرابعة والأربعون :
يجب أن يشتمل برنامج التدريب على القواعد والشروط التي تتبع في التدريب, وعلى مدته وعدد ساعاته والبرامج التدريبية النظرية والعملية, وطريقة الاختبار والشهادات التي تمنح في هذا الشأن. وتحدد اللائحة المعايير والقواعد العامة التي ينبغي اتباعها بهذا الخصوص لرفع مستوى أداء العامل من حيث المهارة والإنتاجية.


الفصل الثاني
عقد التأهيل والتدريب مع غير العاملين لدى صاحب العمل
المادة الخامسة والأربعون :
عقد التأهيل والتدريب عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه صاحب العمل بتأهيل أو تدريب شخص لإعداده في مهنة معينة.
المادة السادسة والأربعون :
يجب أن يكون عقد التأهيل أو التدريب مكتوباً, وأن يحدد فيه نوع المهنة المتعاقد للتدريب عليها, ومدة التدريب ومراحله المتتابعة, ومقدار المكافأة التي تعطى للمتدرب في كل مرحلة, على ألا يكون تحديدها بحال من الأحوال على أساس القطعة أو الإنتاج.
المادة السابعة والأربعون :
للوزير أن يلزم المنشآت - التي يحددها بقرارات منه - بقبول عدد أو نسبة محددة من طلاب الكليات والمعاهد والمراكز وخريجيها ؛ بغية التدريب واستكمال الخبرة العملية, وفق الشروط والأوضاع والمدد ومكافآت المتدربين التي يحددها اتفاق يعقد بين الوزارة وإدارة المنشأة المعنية.
المادة الثامنة والأربعون :
لصاحب العمل أن ينهي عقد التأهيل أو التدريب إذا لمس من المتدرب عدم قابليته أو قدرته على إكمال برامج التدريب بصورة مفيدة, وللمتدرب أو وليه أو وصيه مثل هذا الحق. وعلى الطرف الذي يرغب في إنهاء العقد إبلاغ الطرف الآخر بذلك قبل أسبوع على الأقل من تاريخ التوقف عن التدريب. 
ويجوز لصاحب العمل أن يلزم المتدرب بأن يعمل لديه بعد انقضاء مدة التدريب, مدة لا تزيد على ضعف هذه المدة أو سنة أيهما أطول.

يتبع ........

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ورقـة26-10-2005, 02:58:16 pm
المادة التاسعة والأربعون :
تسري على عقد التأهيل والتدريب الأحكام الواردة في هذا النظام، الخاصة بالإجازات السنوية والعطلات الرسمية, والحد الأقصى لساعات العمل، وفترات الراحة اليومية والراحة الأسبوعية، وقواعد السلامة والصحة المهنية, وإصابات العمل وشروطها، وما يقرره الوزير.
الباب الخامس
علاقات العمل
الفصل الأول
عقد العمل
المادة الخمسون :
عقد العمل هو عقد مبرم بين صاحب عمل وعامل, يتعهد الأخير بموجبه أن يعمل تحت إدارة صاحب العمل أو إشرافه مقابل أجر.
المادة الحادية والخمسون :
يجب أن يكتب عقد العمل من نسختين, يحتفظ كل من طرفيه بنسخة. ويعد العقد قائماً ولو كان غير مكتوب, وفي هذه الحالة يجوز للعامل وحده إثبات العقد وحقوقه التي نشأت عنه بجميع طرق الإثبات. ويكون لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب كتابة العقد في أي وقت. أما عمال الحكومة والمؤسسات العامة فيقوم قرار أو أمر التعيين الصادر من الجهة المختصة مقام العقد.
المادة الثانية والخمسون :
يجب أن يحتوي عقد العمل بصورة أساسية على: اسم صاحب العمل ومكانه، واسم العامل وجنسيته, وما يلزم لإثبات شخصيته، والأجر المتفق عليه، ونوع العمل ومكانه، وتاريخ الالتحاق به، ومدته إن كان محدد المدة. مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه المادة (السابعة والثلاثون) من هذا النظام.
المادة الثالثة والخمسون :
إذا كان العامل خاضعاً لفترة تجربة وجب النص على ذلك صراحة في عقد العمل، وتحديدها بوضوح، بحيث لا تزيد على تسعين يوماً. ولا تدخل في حساب فترة التجربة إجازة عيدي الفطر والأضحى والإجازة المرضية, ويكون لكل من الطرفين الحق في إنهاء العقد خلال هذه الفترة ما لم يتضمن العقد نصاً يعطي الحق في الإنهاء لأحدهما.
المادة الرابعة والخمسون :
لا يجوز وضع العامل تحت التجربة أكثر من مرة واحدة لدى صاحب عمل واحد, واستثناء من ذلك يجوز باتفاق طرفي العقد إخضاع العامل لفترة تجربة ثانية لا تتجاوز مدتها تسعين يوماً, بشرط أن تكون في مهنة أخرى أو عمل آخر. وإذا أنهي العقد خلال فترة التجربة فإن أياً من الطرفين لا يستحق تعويضاً, كما لا يستحق العامل مكافأة نهاية الخدمة عن ذلك.
المادة الخامسة والخمسون : 
1- ينتهي عقد العمل المحدد المدة بانقضاء مدته, فإذا استمر طرفاه في تنفيذه عدّ العقد مجدداً لمدة غير محددة. مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه المادة( السابعة والثلاثون) من هذا النظام بالنسبة إلى غير السعوديين.
2- إذا تضمن العقد المحدد المدة شرطاً يقضي بتجديده لمدة مماثلة أو لمدة محددة, فإن العقد يتجدد للمدة المتفق عليها، فإن تعدد التجديد مرتين متتاليتين، أو بلغت مدة العقد الأصلي مع مدة التجديد ثلاث سنوات أيهما أقل واستمر الطرفان في تنفيذه, تحّول العقد إلى عقد غير محدد المدة.
المادة السادسة والخمسون : 
في جميع الحالات التي يتجدد فيها العقد لمدة محددة, تعد المدة التي تجدد إليها العقد امتداداً للمدة الأصلية في تحديد حقوق العامل التي تدخل مدة الخدمة في حسابها.
المادة السابعة والخمسون : 
إذا كان العقد من أجل القيام بعمل معين, فإنه ينتهي بإنجاز العمل المتفق عليه.
المادة الثامنة والخمسون :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينقل العامل من مكان عمله الأصلي إلى مكان آخر يقتضي تغيير محل إقامته, إذا كان من شأن النقل أن يلحق بالعامل ضرراً جسيماً ولم يكن له سبب مشروع تقتضيه طبيعة العمل.
المادة التاسعة والخمسون :
لا يجوز نقل العامل ذي الأجر الشهري إلى فئة عمال اليومية أو العمال المعينين بالأجر الأسبوعي أو بالقطعة أو بالساعة, إلا إذا وافق العامل على ذلك كتابة, ومع عدم الإخلال بالحقوق التي اكتسبها العامل في المدة التي قضاها بالأجر الشهري.
المادة الستون :
مع عدم الإخلال بما تضمنته المـادة (الثامنة والثلاثون) من هذا النظام، لا يجوز تكليف العامل بعمل يختلف اختلافاً جوهرياً عن العمل المتفق عليه بغير موافقته الكتابية, إلا في حالات الضرورة التي قد تقتضيها ظروف عارضة ولمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً في السنة.
الفصل الثاني 
الواجبات و قواعد التأديب
أولاً : واجبات أصحاب العمل
المادة الحادية والستون :
بالإضافة إلى الواجبات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة تطبيقاً له, يجب على صاحب العمل ما يأتي :
1- أن يمتنع عن تشغيل العامل سخرة, وألا يحتجز دون سند قضائي أجر العامل أو جزءاً منه, وأن يعامل عماله بالاحترام اللائق, وأن يمتنع عن كل قول أو فعل يمس كرامتهم ودينهم.
2- أن يعطي العمال الوقت اللازم لممارسة حقوقهم المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام دون تنزيل من الأجور لقاء هذا الوقت, وله أن ينظم ممارسة هذا الحق بصورة لا تخل بسير العمل.
3- أن يسهل لموظفي الجهات المختصة كل مهمة تتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا النظام.
المادة الثانية والستون:
إذا حضر العامل لأداء عمله في الوقت المحدد لذلك, أو بين أنه مستعد لأداء عمله في هذا الوقت, ولم يمنعه عن العمل إلا سبب راجع إلى صاحب العمل ؛ كان له الحق في أجر المدة التي لا يؤدي فيها العمل.
المادة الثالثة والستون :
على صاحب العمل أو وكيله أو أي شخص لـه سلطة على العمال، منع دخول أي مادة محرمة شرعاً إلى أماكن العمل, ويطبق بحق من وجدت لديه أو من تعاطاها العقوبات المقررة في هذا النظام, مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الشرعية.
المادة الرابعة والستون :
يلزم صاحب العمل عند انتهاء عقد العمل بما يأتي:
1- أن يعطي العامل - بناءً على طلبه - شهادة خدمة دون مقابل يوضح فيها تاريخ التحاقه بالعمل وتاريخ انتهاء علاقته بالعمل الذي كان يؤديه ومهنته ومقدار أجره الأخير. ويجب أن تكون هذه الشهادة مسببة إذا اشتملت على ما قد يسيء إلى سمعة العامل أو يقلل فرص العمل أمامه.
2- أن يعيد للعامل جميع ما أودعه لديه من شهادات ووثائق.

ثانياً : واجبات العمال
المادة الخامسة والستون :
بالإضافة إلى الواجبات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة تطبيقاً له, يجب على العامل :
1- أن ينجز العمل وفقاً لأصول المهنة ووفق تعليمات صاحب العمل، إذا لم يكن في هذه التعليمات ما يخالف العقد أو النظام أو الآداب العامة, ولم يكن في تنفيذها ما يعرض للخطر.
2- أن يعتني عناية كافية بالآلات والأدوات والمهمات والخامات المملوكة لصاحب العمل الموضوعة تحت تصرفه, أو التي تكون في عهدته, وأن يعيد إلى صاحب العمل المواد غير المستهلكة.
3- أن يلتزم حسن السلوك والأخلاق أثناء العمل.
4- أن يقدم كل عون ومساعدة دون أن يشترط لذلك أجراً إضافياً في حالات الكوارث والأخطار التي تهدد سلامة مكان العمل أو الأشخاص العاملين فيه.
5- أن يخضع - وفقاً لطلب صاحب العمل - للفحوص الطبية التي يرغب في إجرائها عليه قبل الالتحاق بالعمل أو أثناءه, للتحقق من خلوه من الأمراض المهنية أو السارية.
6- أن يحفظ الأسرار الفنية والتجارية والصناعية للمواد التي ينتجها, أو التي أسهم في إنتاجها بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة, وجميع الأسرار المهنية المتعلقة بالعمل أو المنشأة التي من شأن إفشائها الإضرار بمصلحة صاحب العمل.
ثالثا : قواعد التأديب
المادة السادسة والستون : 
الجزاءات التأديبية التي يجوز لصاحب العمل توقيعها على العامل :
1- الإنذار.
2- الغرامة.
3- الحرمان من العلاوة أو تأجيلها لمدة لا تزيد على سنة متى كانت مقررة من صاحب العمل.
4- تأجيل الترقية مدة لا تزيد على سنة متى كانت مقررة من صاحب العمل.
5- الإيقاف عن العمل مع الحرمان من الأجر.
6- الفصل من العمل في الحالات المقررة في النظام.
المادة السابعة والستون :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يوقع على العامل جزاءً غير وارد في هذا النظام أو في لائحة تنظيم العمل.
المادة الثامنة والستون :
لا يجوز تشديد الجزاء في حالة تكرار المخالفة إذا كان قد انقضى على المخالفة السابقة مائة وثمانون يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغ العامل بتوقيع الجزاء عليه عن تلك المخالفة.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ورقـة26-10-2005, 02:59:28 pm
المادة التاسعة والستون :
لا يجوز اتهام العامل بمخالفة مضى على كشفها أكثر من ثلاثين يوماً. ولا يجوز توقيع جزاء تأديبي بعد تاريخ انتهاء التحقيق في المخالفة وثبوتها في حق العامل بأكثر من ثلاثين يوماً.
المادة السبعون :
لا يجوز توقيع جزاء تأديبي على العامل لأمر ارتكبه خارج مكان العمل ما لم يكن متصلاً بالعمل أو بصاحبه أو مديره المسؤول. كما لا يجوز أن يوقع على العامل عن المخالفة الواحدة غرامة تزيد قيمتها على أجرة خمسة أيام, ولا توقيع أكثر من جزاء واحد على المخالفة الواحدة, ولا أن تُقتطع من أجره وفاءً للغرامات التي توقع عليه أكثر من أجر خمسة أيام في الشهر الواحد, ولا أن تزيد مدة إيقافه عن العمل دون أجر على خمسة أيام في الشهر.
المادة الحادية والسبعون :
لا يجوز توقيع جزاء تأديبي على العامل إلا بعد إبلاغه كتابة بما نسب إليه واستجوابه وتحقيق دفاعه وإثبات ذلك في محضر يودع في ملفه الخاص. ويجوز أن يكون الاستجواب شفاهة في المخالفات البسيطة التي لا يتعدى الجزاء المفروض على مرتكبها الإنذار أو الغرامة باقتطاع ما لا يزيد على أجر يوم واحد, على أن يثبت ذلك في المحضر.
المادة الثانية والسبعون :
يجب أن يبلغ العامل بقرار توقيع الجزاء عليه كتابة, فإذا امتنع عن الاستلام أو كان غائباً فيرسل البلاغ بكتاب مسجل على عنوانه المبين في ملفه, وللعامل حق الاعتراض على القرار الخاص بتوقيع الجزاء عليه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً - عدا أيام العطل الرسمية - من تاريخ إبلاغه بالقرار النهائي بإيقاع الجزاء عليه، ويقدم الاعتراض إلى هيئة تسوية الخلافات العمالية، ويجب عليها أن تصدر قرارها خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل الاعتراض لديها. 
المادة الثالثة والسبعون :
يجب كتابة الغرامات التي توقع على العمال في سجل خاص مع بيان اسم العامل ومقدار أجره ومقدار الغرامة وسبب توقيعها وتاريخ ذلك, ولا يجوز التصرف في الغرامات إلا فيما يعود بالنفع على عمال المنشأة بعد أخذ موافقة الوزارة على ذلك. 
الفصل الثالث :
انتهاء عقد العمل
المادة الرابعة والسبعون :
ينتهي عقد العمل في أي من الأحوال الآتية :
1- إذا اتفق الطرفان على إنهائه, بشرط أن تكون موافقة العامل كتابية.
2- إذا انتهت المدة المحددة في العقد - ما لم يكن العقد قد تجدد صراحة وفق أحكام هذا النظام - فيستمر إلى أجله.
3- بناءً على إرادة أحد الطرفين في العقود غير المحددة المدة.
4- بلوغ العامل سن التقاعد وهو ستون سنة للعمال, وخمس وخمسون سنة للعاملات ما لم يتفق الطرفان على الاستمرار في العمل بعد هذه السن، ويجوز تخفيض سن التقاعد, في حالات التقاعد المبكر الذي ينص عليه في لائحة تنظيم العمل. وإذا كان عقد العمل محدد المدة، وكانت مدته تمتد إلى ما بعد بلوغ سن التقاعد ففي هذه الحالة ينتهي العقد بانتهاء مدته.
5- القوة القاهرة.
ويتم العمل بحكم الفقرة الرابعة من هذه المادة بعد سنتين من تاريخ العمل بهذا النظام.
المادة الخامسة والسبعون :
إذا كان العقد غير محدد المدة جاز لأي من طرفيه إنهاؤه بناءً على سبب مشروع يجب بيانه بموجب إشعار يوجه إلى الطرف الآخر كتابة قبل الإنهاء بمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوماً إذا كان أجر العامل يدفع شهرياً, ولا يقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً بالنسبة إلى غيره.

المادة السادسة والسبعون :
إذا لم يراع الطرف الذي أنهى العقد المدة المذكورة في المادة الخامسة والسبعين من هذا النظام فإنه يلزم بأن يدفع للطرف الآخر تعويضاً معادلاً لأجر العامل عن مدة الإشعار, أو المتبقي منها, ويتخذ الأجر الأخير للعامل أساساً لتقدير التعويض, وذلك بالنسبة إلى العمال الذين يتقاضون أجورهم بالمعيار الزمني. 
أما بالنسبة إلى العمال الذين يتقاضون أجورهم بمعيار آخر فيراعى في التقدير ما ورد في المادة السادسة والتسعين من هذا النظام.
المادة السابعة والسبعون :
إذا أنهي العقد لسبب غير مشروع كان للطرف الذي أصابه ضرر من هذا الإنهاء الحق في تعويض تقدره هيئة تسوية الخلافات العمالية, يراعى فيه ما لحقه من أضرار مادية وأدبية حالة واحتمالية وظروف الإنهاء.
المادة الثامنة والسبعون :
يجوز للعامل الذي يفصل من عمله بغير سبب مشروع أن يطلب إعادته إلى العمل وينظر في هذه الطلبات وفق أحكام هذا النظام ولائحة المرافعات أمام هيئات تسوية الخلافات العمالية.
المادة التاسعة والسبعون :
لا ينقضي عقد العمل بوفاة صاحب العمل, ما لم تكن شخصيته قد روعيت في إبرام العقد ولكنه ينتهي بوفاة العامل أو بعجزه عن أداء عمله, وذلك بموجب شهادة طبية معتمدة من الجهات الصحية المخولة أو من الطبيب المخول الذي يعينه صاحب العمل.
المادة الثمانون :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل فسخ العقد دون مكافأة أو إشعار العامل أو تعويضه إلا في الحالات الآتية, وبشرط أن يتيح لـه الفرصة لكي يبدي أسباب معارضته للفسخ :
1- إذا وقع من العامل اعتداء على صاحب العمل أو المدير المسؤول أو أحد رؤسائه أثناء العمل أو بسببه.
2- إذا لم يؤد العامل التزاماته الجوهرية المترتبة على عقد العمل أو لم يطع الأوامر المشروعة أو لم يراع عمداً التعليمات - المعلن عنها في مكان ظاهر من قبل صاحب العمل - الخاصة بسلامة العمل والعمال رغم إنذاره كتابة.
3- إذا ثبت اتباعه سلوكاً سيئاً أو ارتكابه عملاً مخلاً بالشرف أو الأمانة.
4- إذا وقع من العامل عمداً أي فعل أو تقصير يقصد به إلحاق خسارة مادية بصاحب العمل على شرط أن يبلغ صاحب العمل الجهات المختصة بالحادث خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت علمه بوقوعه.
5- إذا ثبت أن العامل لجأ إلى التزوير ليحصل على العمل.
6- إذا كان العامل معيناً تحت الاختبار.
7- إذا تغيب العامل دون سبب مشروع أكثر من عشرين يوماً خلال السنة الواحدة أو أكثر من عشرة أيام متتالية, على أن يسبق الفصل إنذار كتابي من صاحب العمل للعامل بعد غيابه عشرة أيام في الحالة الأولى وانقطاعه خمسة أيام في الحالة الثانية. 
8- إذا ثبت أنه استغل مركزه الوظيفي بطريقة غير مشروعة للحصول على نتائج ومكاسب شخصية. 
9- إذا ثبت أن العامل أفشى الأسرار الصناعية أو التجارية الخاصة بالعمل الذي يعمل فيه.
المادة الحادية والثمانون :
يحق للعامل أن يترك العمل دون إشعار, مع احتفاظه بحقوقه النظامية كلها، وذلك في أي من الحالات الآتية:
1- إذا لم يقم صاحب العمل بالوفاء بالتزاماته العقدية أو النظامية الجوهرية إزاء العامل.
2- إذا ثبت أن صاحب العمل أو من يمثله قد أدخل عليه الغش وقت التعاقد فيما يتعلق بشروط العمل وظروفه.
3- إذا كلفه صاحب العمل دون رضاه بعمل يختلف جوهرياً عن العمل المتفق عليه, وخلافاً لما تقرره المادة الستون من هذا النظام.
4- إذا وقع من صاحب العمل أو من أحد أفراد أسرته, أو من المدير المسؤول اعتداء يتسم بالعنف، أو سلوك مخل بالآداب نحو العامل أو أحد أفراد أسرته.
5- إذا اتسمت معاملة صاحب العمل أو المدير المسؤول بمظاهر من القسوة والجور أو الإهانة.
6- إذا كان في مقر العمل خطر جسيم يهدد سلامة العامل أو صحته, بشرط أن يكون صاحب العمل قد علم بوجوده, ولم يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يدل على إزالته.
7- إذا كان صاحب العمل أو من يمثله قد دفع العامل بتصرفاته وعلى الأخص بمعاملته الجائرة أو بمخالفته شروط العقد إلى أن يكون العامل في الظاهر هو الذي أنهى العقد.
المادة الثانية والثمانون :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل إنهاء خدمة العامل بسبب المرض, قبل استنفاذه المدد المحددة للإجازة المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام, وللعامل الحق في أن يطلب وصل إجازته السنوية بالمرضية.
المادة الثالثة والثمانون :
إذا كان العمل المنوط بالعامل يسمح له بمعرفة عملاء صاحب العمل, أو بالاطلاع على أسرار عمله, جاز لصاحب العمل أن يشترط على العامل ألا يقوم بعد انتهاء العقد بمنافسته أو إفشاء أسراره, ويجب لصحة هذا الشرط أن يكون محرراً ومحدداً, من حيث الزمان والمكان ونوع العمل, وبالقدر الضروري لحماية مصالح صاحب العمل المشروعة, وفي كل الأحوال يجب ألا تزيد مدة هذا الاتفاق على سنتين من تاريخ انتهاء العلاقة بين الطرفين.
الفصل الرابع :
مكافأة نهاية الخدمة
المادة الرابعة والثمانون :
إذا انتهت علاقة العمل وجب على صاحب العمل أن يدفع إلى العامل مكافأة عن مدة خدمته تحسب على أساس أجر نصف شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات الخمس الأولى, وأجر شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات التالية, ويتخذ الأجر الأخير أساساً لحساب المكافأة, ويستحق العامل مكافأة عن أجزاء السنة بنسبة ما قضاه منها في العمل.
المادة الخامسة والثمانون :
إذا كان انتهاء علاقة العمل بسبب استقالة العامل يستحق في هذه الحالة ثلث المكافأة بعد خدمة لا تقل مدتها عن سنتين متتاليتين، ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات, ويستحق ثلثيها إذا زادت مدة خدمته على خمس سنوات متتالية ولم تبلغ عشر سنوات ويستحق المكافأة كاملة إذا بلغت مدة خدمته عشر سنوات فأكثر.
المادة السادسة والثمانون :
استثناء من حكم المادة (الثامنة) من هذا النظام, يجوز الاتفاق على ألا تحسب في الأجر الذي تسوى على أساسه مكافأة نهاية الخدمة جميع مبالغ العمولات أو بعضها والنسب المئوية عن ثمن المبيعات وما أشبه ذلك من عناصر الأجر الذي يدفع إلى العامل وتكون قابلة بطبيعتها للزيادة والنقص.

المادة السابعة والثمانون :
استثناءً مما ورد في المادة الخامسة والثمانين من هذا النظام تستحق المكافأة كاملة في حالة ترك العامل العمل نتيجة لقوة قاهرة خارجة عن إرادته، كما تستحقها العاملة إذا أنهت العقد خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ عقد زواجها أو ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ وضعها. 
المادة الثامنة والثمانون :
إذا انتهت خدمة العامل وجب على صاحب العمل دفع أجره وتصفية حقوقه خلال أسبوع - على الأكثر- من تاريخ انتهاء العلاقة العقدية. أما إذا كان العامل هو الذي أنهى العقد، وجب على صاحب العمل تصفية حقوقه كاملة خلال مدة لا تزيد على أسبوعين. ولصاحب العمل أن يحسم أي دين مستحق له بسبب العمل من المبالغ المستحقة للعامل. 
الباب السادس
شروط العمل وظروفه
الفصل الأول :
الأجــور
المادة التاسعة والثمانون :
لمجلس الوزراء عند الاقتضاء - وبناء على اقتراح الوزير - وضع حد أدنى للأجور.
المادة التسعون :
1- يجب دفع أجر العامل وكل مبلغ مستحق له بالعملة الرسمية للبلاد كما يجب دفع الأجر في ساعات العمل ومكانه طبقاً للأحكام الآتية :
1/1- العمال باليومية تصرف أجورهم مرة كل أسبوع على الأقل.
1/2- العمال ذوو الأجور الشهرية تصرف أجورهم مرة في الشهر.
1/3- إذا كان العمل يؤدى بالقطعة، ويحتاج لمدة تزيد على أسبوعين فيجب أن يحصل العامل على دفعة كل أسبوع تتناسب مع ما أتمه من العمل ويصرف باقي الأجر كاملا خلال الأسبوع التالي لتسليم العمل.
1/4- في غير ما ذكر تؤدى إلى العمال أجورهم مرة كل أسبوع على الأقل.
2- يجوز دفع الأجور عن طريق البنوك المعتمدة في المملكة, إذا وافق العامل على ذلك, بشرط ألا يتجاوز موعد استحقاقها المواعيد المحددة أعلاه.
المادة الحادية والتسعون : 
1- إذا تسبب عامل في فقد أو إتلاف أو تدمير آلات أو منتجـات يملكهـا صاحب العمل أو هي في عهدته وكان ذلك ناشئاً عن خطأ العامل أو
مخالفته تعليمات صاحب العمل ولم يكن نتيجة لخطأ الغير أو ناشئا عن قوة قاهرة, فلصاحب العمل أن يقتطع من أجر العامل المبلغ اللازم للإصلاح أو لإعادة الوضع إلى ما كان عليه على ألا يزيد ما يقتطع لهذا الغرض على أجر خمسة أيام في كل شهر، ولصاحب العمل الحق في التظلم عند الاقتضاء، وذلك بطلب ما هو أكثر من ذلك إذا كان للعامل مال آخر يمكن الاستيفاء منه. وللعامل أن يتظلم مما نسب إليه أو من تقدير صاحب العمل للتعويض أمام هيئة تسوية الخلافات العمالية فإذا حكمت بعدم أحقية صاحب العمل في الرجوع على العامل بما اقتطعه منه أو حكمت بأقل منه وجب على صاحب العمل أن يرد إلى العامل ما اقتطع منه دون وجه حق خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ صدور الحكم.
2- يكون تظلم أي من الطرفين خلال خمسة عشر يوم عمل, وإلا سقط الحق فيه ويبدأ موعد التظلم بالنسبة إلى صاحب العمل من تاريخ اكتشاف الواقعة وبالنسبة إلى العامل من تاريخ إبلاغ صاحب العمل له بذلك.

يتبع .......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ورقـة26-10-2005, 03:00:27 pm
المادة الثانية والتسعون :
لا يجوز حسم أي مبلغ من أجور العامل لقاء حقوق خاصة دون موافقة خطية منه، إلا في الحالات الآتية :
1- استرداد قروض صاحب العمل, بشرط ألا يزيد ما يحسم من العامل في هذه الحالة على 10% من أجره.
2- اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية, وأي اشتراكات أخرى مستحقة على العامل ومقررة نظاماً.
3- اشتراكات العامل في صندوق الادخار والقروض المستحقة للصندوق.
4- أقساط أي مشروع يقوم به صاحب العمل لبناء المساكن بقصد تمليكها للعمال أو أي مزية أخرى.
5- الغرامات التي توقع على العامل بسبب المخالفات التي يرتكبها, وكذلك المبلغ الذي يقتطع منه مقابل ما أتلفه.
6- استيفاء دين إنفاذاً لأي حكم قضائي, على ألاّ يزيد ما يحسم شهرياً لقاء ذلك على ربع الأجر المستحق للعامل ما لم يتضمن الحكم خلاف ذلك.
ويستوفى دين النفقة أولاً, ثم دين المأكل والملبس والمسكن قبل الديون الأخرى.
المادة الثالثة والتسعون :
لا يجوز - في جميع الأحوال - أن تزيد نسبة المبالغ المحسومة على نصف أجر العامل المستحق، ما لم يثبت لدى هيئة تسوية الخلافات العمالية إمكان الزيادة في الحسم على تلك النسبة, أو يثبت لديها حاجة العامل إلى أكثر من نصف أجره، وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة لا يعطى العامل أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع أجره، مهما كان الأمر.
المادة الرابعة والتسعون : 
1- إذا حسم من أجر العامل أي مبلغ لسبب غير ما هو منصوص عليه في هذا النظام بغير موافقته الكتابية, أو تأخر صاحب العمل عن أداء أجر العامل في موعد استحقاقه المحدد نظاماً دون مسوغ مشروع كان للعامل أو لمن يمثله أو مدير مكتب العمل المختص أن يتقدم بطلب إلى هيئة تسوية الخلافات العمالية, كي تأمر صاحب العمل أن يرد إلى العامل ما حسمه دون وجه حق, أو يدفع له أجوره المتأخرة.
2- يجوز للهيئة المذكورة إذا ثبت لديها أن صاحب العمل حسم المبالغ المذكورة أو تأخر في سداد الأجر دون مسوغ أن توقع عليه غرامة لا تتجاوز ضعف ما حسم من أجر العامل أو ضعف قيمة الأجر المتأخر.
المادة الخامسة والتسعون : 
1- إذا لم ينص عقد العمل أو لائحة تنظيم العمل على الأجر الذي يلتزم به صاحب العمل يؤخذ بالأجر المقدر لعمل من النوع ذاته في المنشأة إن وجد, وإلا قدر الأجر طبقاً لعرف المهنة في الجهة التي يؤدى فيها العمل، فإن لم يوجد تولت هيئة تسوية الخلافات العمالية تقدير الأجر وفقاً لمقتضيات العدالة.
2- ويتبع ذلك أيضاً في تحديد نوع الخدمة الواجب على العامل أداؤها, وفي تحديد مداها.
المادة السادسة والتسعون :
1- إذا كان أجر العامل محدداً على أساس القطعة أو الإنتاج يعتمد متوسط الأجر الذي تقاضاه عن أيام عمله الفعلية في السنة الأخيرة من خدمته, لغرض حساب أي من الحقوق المقررة له بموجب هذا النظام.
2- إذا كان الأجر كله مبالغ العمولات أو النسب المئوية من المبيعات أو ما أشبه ذلك, مما تكون قابلة بطبيعتها للزيادة أو النقص، يحسب متوسط الأجر اليومي على أساس ما تقاضاه العامل عن أيام العمل الفعلية مقسوماً عليها.
المادة السابعة والتسعون :
إذا جرى توقيف العامل أو احتجازه لدى الجهات المختصة في قضايا تتصل بالعمل أو بسببه فعلى صاحب العمل أن يستمر في دفع 50% من الأجر إلى العامل حتى يفصل في قضيته, على ألا تزيد مدة التوقيف أو الحجز على مائة وثمانين يوماً, فإذا زادت على ذلك فلا يلتزم صاحب العمل بدفع أي جزء من الأجر عن المدة الزائدة. فإذا قضي ببراءة العامل أو حفظ التحقيق لعدم ثبوت ما نسب إليه أو لعدم صحته, وجب على صاحب العمل أن يرد إلى العامل ما سبق حسمه من أجره. أما إذا قضي بإدانته فلا يستعاد منه ما صرف له ما لم ينص الحكم على خلاف ذلك.
الفصل الثاني :
ساعات العمل
المادة الثامنة والتسعون :
لا يجوز تشغيل العامل تشغيلاً فعلياً أكثر من ثماني ساعات في اليوم الواحد، إذا اعتمد صاحب العمل المعيار اليومي، أو أكثر من ثمان وأربعين ساعة في الأسبوع, إذا اعتمد المعيار الأسبوعي. وتخفض ساعات العمل الفعلية خلال شهر رمضان للمسلمين, بحيث لا تزيد على ست ساعات في اليوم, أو ست وثلاثين ساعة في الأسبوع.
المادة التاسعة والتسعون :
يجوز زيادة ساعات العمل المنصوص عليها في المادة الثامنة والتسعين من هذا النظام إلى تسع ساعات في اليوم الواحد لبعض فئات العمال، أو في بعض الصناعات والأعمال التي لا يشتغل فيها العامل بصفة مستمرة. كما يجوز تخفيضها إلى سبع ساعات في اليوم الواحد لبعض فئات العمال أو في بعض الصناعات والأعمال الخطرة أو الضارة. وتحدد فئات العمال والصناعات والأعمال المشار إليها بقرار من الوزير. 
المادة المائة :
يجوز لصاحب العمل - بموافقة الوزارة - في المنشآت التي تقتضي طبيعة العمل فيها أداء العمل بالتناوب زيادة ساعات العمل على ثماني ساعات عمل في اليوم أو ثمان وأربعين ساعة في الأسبوع, بشرط ألا يزيد متوسط ساعات العمل عند احتسابه لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع أو أقل على ثماني ساعات يومياً أو ثمان وأربعين ساعة أسبوعياً.
الفصل الثالث
فترات الراحة والراحة الأسبوعية
أولاً : فترات الراحة
المادة الأولى بعد المائة :
تنظم ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة خلال اليوم, بحيث لا يعمل أي عامل أكثر من خمس ساعات متتالية دون فترة للراحة والصلاة والطعام لا تقل عن نصف ساعة في المرة الواحدة خلال مجموع ساعات العمل, وبحيث لا يبقى العامل في مكان العمل أكثر من إحدى عشرة ساعة في اليوم الواحد.
المادة الثانية بعد المائة :
لا تدخل الفترات المخصصة للراحة والصلاة والطعام ضمن ساعات العمل الفعلية، ولا يكون العامل خلال هذه الفترات تحت سلطة صاحب العمل, ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يلزم العامل بالبقاء خلالها في مكان العمل.
المادة الثالثة بعد المائة :
للوزير أن يحدد بقرار منه الحالات والأعمال التي يتحتم فيها استمرار العمل دون فترة راحة لأسباب فنية أو لظروف التشغيل, ويلتزم صاحب العمل في هذه الحالات والأعمال بإعطاء فترة للصلاة والطعام والراحة بطريقة تنظمها إدارة المنشأة أثناء العمل.
ثانياً : الراحة الأسبوعية.
المادة الرابعة بعد المائة :
1- يوم الجمعة هو يوم الراحة الأسبوعية لجميع العمال.
ويجوز لصاحب العمل - بعد إبلاغ مكتب العمل المختص - أن يستبدل بهذا اليوم لبعض عماله أي يوم من أيام الأسبوع, وعليه أن يمكنهم من القيام بواجباتهم الدينية, ولا يجوز تعويض يوم الراحة الأسبوعية بمقابل نقدي.
2- يكون يوم الراحة الأسبوعية بأجر كامل, ولا يقل عن أربع وعشرين ساعة متتالية.
المادة الخامسة بعد المائة :
استثناء من حكم المادة الرابعة بعد المائة من هذا النظام يجوز في الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران وفي الأعمال التي تتطلب طبيعة العمل وظروف التشغيل فيها استمرار العمل تجميع الراحات الأسبوعية المستحقة للعامل عن مدة لا تتجاوز ثمانية أسابيع إذا اتفق صاحب العمل والعمال ووافقت على ذلك الوزارة, ويراعى في حساب مدة الراحة الأسبوعية المُجَمعّة أن تبدأ من ساعة وصول العمال إلى أقرب مدينة يتوفر بها وسائل نقل, وتنتهي ساعة العودة إليها. 
المادة السادسة بعد المائة :
يجوز لصاحب العمل عدم التقيد بأحكام المواد الثامنة والتسعين والأولى بعد المائة والفقرة (1) من المادة الرابعة بعد المائة من هذا النظام في الحالات الآتية :
1- أعمال الجرد السنوي, وإعداد الميزانية، والتصفية، وقفل الحسابات والاستعداد للبيع بأثمان مخفضة والاستعداد للمواسم, بشرط ألا يزيد عدد الأيام التي يشتغل فيها العمال على ثلاثين يوماً في السنة.
2- إذا كان العمل لمنع وقوع حادث خطر, أو إصلاح ما نشأ عنه, أو تلافي خسارة محققة لمواد قابلة للتلف.
3- إذا كان التشغيل بقصد مواجهة ضغط عمل غير عادي.
4- الأعياد والمواسم والمناسبات الأخرى والأعمال الموسمية التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير.
ولا يجوز في جميع الحالات المتقدمة أن تزيد ساعات العمل الفعلية على عشر ساعات في اليوم, أو ستين ساعة في الأسبوع. ويحدد الوزير بقرار منه الحد الأقصى لساعات العمل الإضافية التي يسمح بها في السنة.
المادة السابعة بعد المائة : 
1- يجب على صاحب العمل أن يدفع للعامل أجراً إضافيّاً عن ساعات العمل الإضافية يوازي أجر الساعة مضافاً إليه 50% من أجره الأساسي.
2- إذا كان التشغيل في المنشأة على أساس المعيار الأسبوعي لساعات العمل تعد الساعات التي تزيد على الساعات المتخذة لهذا المعيار ساعات عمل إضافية.
3- تعد جميع ساعات العمل التي تؤدَّى في أيام العطل والأعياد ساعات إضافية.
المادة الثامنة بعد المائة :
لا تسري أحكام المادتين الثامنة والتسعين والأولى بعد المائة من هذا النظام على الحالات الآتية :
1- الأشخاص الذين يشغلون مناصب عالية ذات مسؤولية في الإدارة والتوجيه, إذا كان من شأن هذه المناصب أن يتمتع شاغلوها بسلطات صاحب العمل على العمال.
2- الأعمال التجهيزية أو التكميلية التي يجب إنجازها قبل ابتداء العمل أو بعده.
3- العمل الذي يكون متقطعاً بالضرورة.
4- العمال المخصصون للحراسة والنظافة، عدا عمال الحراسة الأمنية المدنية.
وتحدد اللائحة الأعمال المبينـة فـي الفقـرات 2، 3، 4 من هذه المادة والحد الأقصى لساعات العمل فيها.
الفصل الرابع
الإجـازات
المادة التاسعة بعد المائة :
1- يستحق العامل عن كل عام إجازة سنوية لا تقل مدتها عن واحد وعشرين يوماً, تُزاد إلى مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوماً إذا أمضى العامل في خدمة صاحب العمل خمس سنوات متصلة, وتكون الإجازة بأجر يدفع مقدماً.
2- يجب أن يتمتع العامل بإجازته في سنة استحقاقها, ولا يجوز النزول عنها, أو أن يتقاضى بدلاً نقدياً عوضاً عن الحصول عليها أثناء خدمته, ولصاحب العمل أن يحدد مواعيد هذه الإجازات وفقاً لمقتضيات العمل, أو يمنحها بالتناوب لكي يؤمن سير عمله, وعليه إشعار العامل بالميعاد المحدد لتمتعه بالإجازة بوقت كافٍ لا يقل عن ثلاثين يوماً.
المادة العاشرة بعد المائة :
1- للعامل بموافقة صاحب العمل أن يؤجل إجازته السنوية أو أياماً منها إلى السنة التالية.
2- لصاحب العمل حق تأجيل إجازة العامل بعد نهاية سنة استحقاقها إذا اقتضت ظروف العمل ذلك لمدة لا تزيد على تسعين يوماً, فإذا اقتضت ظروف العمل استمرار التأجيل وجب الحصول على موافقة العامل كتابة، على ألاّ يتعدى التأجيل نهاية السنة التالية لسنة استحقاق الإجازة.
المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائة :
للعامل الحق في الحصول على أجرة عن أيام الإجازة المستحقة إذا ترك العمل قبل استعماله لها وذلك بالنسبة إلى المدة التي لم يحصل على إجازته عنها كما يستحق أجرة الإجازة عن أجزاء السنة بنسبة ما قضاه منها في العمل.
المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائة :
لكل عامل الحق في إجازة بأجر كامل في الأعياد والمناسبات التي تحددها اللائحة.
المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائة :
للعامل الحق في إجازة بأجر لمدة يوم واحد في حالة ولادة مولود له, وثلاثة أيام لمناسبة زواجه, أو في حالة وفاة زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه. ويحق لصاحب العمل أن يطلب الوثائق المؤيدة للحالات المشار إليها.
المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائة :
للعامل الحق في الحصول على إجازة بأجر لا تقل مدتها عن عشرة أيام ولا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوماً بما فيها إجازة عيد الأضحى ؛ وذلك لأداء فريضة الحج لمرة واحدة طوال مدة خدمته إذا لم يكن قد أداها من قبل. ويشترط لاستحقاق هذه الإجازة أن يكون العامل قد أمضى في العمل لدى صاحب العمل سنتين متصلتين على الأقل, ولصاحب العمل أن يحدد عدد العمال الذين يمنحون هذه الإجازة سنوياً وفقاً لمقتضيات العمل.
المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائة :
للعامل المنتسب إلى مؤسسة تعليمية الحق في إجازة بأجر كامل لتأدية الامتحان عن سنة غير معادة تحدد مدتها بعدد أيام الامتحان الفعلية, أما إذا كان الامتحان عن سنة معادة فيكون للعامل الحق في إجازة دون أجر لأداء الامتحان. ولصاحب العمل أن يطلب من العامل تقديم الوثائق المؤيدة لطلب الإجازة وكذلك ما يدل على أدائه الامتحان. وعلى العامل أن يتقدم بطلب الإجازة قبل موعدها بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل. ويحرم العامل من أجر هذه الإجازة إذا ثبت أنه لم يؤد الامتحان، مع عدم الإخلال بالمساءلة التأديبية.
المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائة :
يجوز للعامل بموافقة صاحب العمل الحصول على إجازة دون أجر, يتفق الطرفان على تحديد مدتها، ويعد عقد العمل موقوفا خلال مدة الإجازة فيما زاد على عشرين يوماً, ما لم يتفق الطرفان على خلاف ذلك.
المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائة :
للعامل الذي يثبت مرضه الحق في إجازة مرضية بأجر عن الثلاثين يوماً الأولى, وبثلاثة أرباع الأجر عن الستين يوماً التالية, ودون أجر للثلاثين يوماً التي تلي ذلك خلال السنة الواحدة, سواء أكانت هذه الإجازات متصلة أم متقطعة. ويقصد بالسنة الواحدة : السنة التي تبدأ من تاريخ أول إجازة مرضية.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ورقـة26-10-2005, 03:01:07 pm
المادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائة :
لا يجوز للعامل أثناء تمتعه بأي من إجازاته المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل أن يعمل لدى صاحب عمل آخر. فإذا أثبت صاحب العمل أن العامل قد خالف ذلك فله أن يحرمه من أجره عن مدة الإجازة أو يسترد ما سبق أن أداه إليه من ذلك الأجر.
الباب السابع 
العمل لبعض الوقت
المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائة :
لا يعد العاملون طوال الوقت الذين يتأثرون بتخفيض جماعي ومؤقت لساعات عملهم العادية لأسباب اقتصادية أو تقنية أو هيكلية - عاملين لبعض الوقت.
المادة العشرون بعد المائة :
يصدر الوزير القواعد والضوابط اللازمة لتنظيم العمل لبعض الوقت، يحدد فيه الالتزامات المترتبة على كل من العامل لبعض الوقت، وصاحب العمل. ولا تسري أحكام هذا النظام إلا في الحدود التي يقررها الوزير, باستثناء الحماية الممنوحة للعاملين طوال الوقت المماثلين، من حيث السلامة والصحة المهنية وإصابات العمل. 
الباب الثامن
الوقاية من مخاطر العمل والوقاية من الحوادث
الصناعية الكبرى وإصابات العمل
والخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية
الفصل الأول :
الوقاية من مخاطر العمل
المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل حفظ المنشأة في حالة صحية ونظيفة، وإنارتها وتأمين المياه الصالحة للشرب والاغتسال، وغير ذلك من قواعد الحماية والسلامة والصحة المهنية وإجراءاتها ومستوياتها وفقاً لما يحدده الوزير بقرار منه.
المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائة :
على كل صاحب عمل أن يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال من الأخطار، والأمراض الناجمة عن العمل, والآلات المستعملة, ووقاية العمل وسلامته. وعليه أن يعلن في مكان ظاهر في المنشأة التعليمات الخاصة بسلامة العمل والعمال, وذلك باللغة العربية وبأي لغة أخرى يفهمها العمال عند الاقتضاء. ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يحمّل العمال أو يقتطع من أجورهم أي مبلغ لقاء توفير هذه الحماية.
المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل إحاطة العامل قبل مزاولة العمل بمخاطر مهنته، وإلزامه باستعمال وسائل الوقاية المقررة لها، وعليه أن يوفر أدوات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة للعمال, وتدريبهم على استخدامها.
المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائة :
على العامل أن يستعمل الوسائل الوقائية المخصصة لكل عملية, وأن يحافظ عليها، وأن ينفذ التعليمات الموضوعة للمحافظة على صحته ووقايته من الإصابات والأمراض. وعليه أن يمتنع عن ارتكاب أي فعل أو تقصير يتسبب عنه عدم تنفيذ التعليمات, أو إساءة استعمال الوسائل المعدة لحماية مقر العمل وصحة العمال المشتغلين معه وسلامتهم أو تعطيلها.
المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل أن يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة للوقاية من الحريق, وتهيئة الوسائل الفنية لمكافحته, بما في ذلك تأمين منافذ للنجاة, وجعلها صالحة للاستعمال في أي وقت, وأن يعلق في مكان ظاهر من أماكن العمل تعليمات مفصلة بشأن وسائل منع الحريق.
المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائة :
صاحب العمل مسؤول عن الطوارئ والحوادث التي يصاب بها أشخاص آخرون غير عماله, ممن يدخلون أماكن العمل بحكم الوظيفة، أو بموافقة صاحب العمل أو وكلائه, إذا كانت بسبب إهمال اتخاذ الاحتياطات الفنية التي يتطلبها نوع عمله. وعليه أن يعوضهم عما يصيبهم من عطل وضرر حسب الأنظمة العامة.
الفصل الثاني :
الوقاية من الحوادث الصناعية الكبرى
المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائة : 
تطبق أحكام هذا الفصل على المنشآت ذات المخاطر الكبرى.
المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائة : 
1- تعني عبارة " المنشأة ذات المخاطر الكبرى " : المنشأة التي تقوم بشكل دائم أو مؤقت بإنتاج مادة أو أكثر من المواد الخطرة أو فئات من هذه المواد أو تجهيزها أو استبعادها أو مناولتها أو استخدامها أو تخزينها بكميات تتجاوز المعايير المسموح بها, والتي يؤدي تجاوزها إلى إدراج المنشأة في عداد منشآت المخاطر الكبرى.
2- تعني عبارة " مادة خطرة " : أي مادة أو مزيج من المواد يشكل خطورة بحكم خواصه الكيماوية أو الفيزيائية أو السمية إما وحده أو في تركيب مع غيره.
3- تعني عبارة "حادث كبير" : أي حادث فجائي مثل : التسرب الكبير, أو الحريق, أو الانفجار في مجرى نشاط داخل منشأة ذات مخاطر كبرى, ويتضمن مادة خطرة أو أكثر, ويؤدي إلى خطر أكبر على العمال أو الجمهور أو البيئة عاجلاً أو آجلاً. 
المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائة :
تضع الوزارة ضوابط لتحديد "المنشآت ذات المخاطر الكبرى" استناداً إلى قائمة المواد الخطرة, أو فئات هذه المواد أو كلتيهما.
المادة الثلاثون بعد المائة :
على أصحاب العمل بالتنسيق مع الوزارة تحديد وضع منشآتهم على أساس الضوابط المشار إليها في المادة التاسعة والعشرين بعد المائة من هذا النظام.
المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائة :
يصدر الوزير اللوائح والقرارات التي تتضمن الترتيبات اللازمة على مستوى المنشأة للوقاية من المخاطر الكبرى, وواجبات أصحاب العمل في هذا الخصوص, وكذلك الترتيبات المتخذة لحماية الجمهور والبيئة خارج موقع كل منشأة ذات مخاطر كبرى, وحقوق العمال وواجباتهم, وغير ذلك من التدابير اللازمة لمنع الحوادث الكبرى والتقليل من مخاطر وقوعها والحد من آثارها.


الفصل الثالث :
إصابات العمل
المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائة :
لا تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على المنشآت التي تخضع لفرع الأخطار المهنية من نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية.
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائة :
إذا أصيب العامل بإصابة عمل, أو بمرض مهني, فإن صاحب العمل يلتزم بعلاجه, ويتحمل جميع النفقات اللازمة لذلك, بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة, بما فيها الإقامة في المستشفى, والفحوص والتحاليل الطبية, والأشعة, والأجهزة التعويضية, ونفقات الانتقال إلى أماكن العلاج.
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة : 
تعد الإصابة إصابة عمل وفق ما هو منصوص عليه في نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية. وتعد الأمراض المهنية في حكم إصابات العمل، كما يعد تاريخ أول مشاهدة طبية للمرض في حكم تاريخ الإصابة.
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائة :
تعد في حكم الإصابة حالة الانتكاس أو أي مضاعفة تنشأ عنها, ويسري عليها بالنسبة للمعونة والعلاج ما يسري على الإصابة الأصلية.
المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائة :
تحدد الأمراض المهنية وفق جدول الأمراض المهنية المنصوص عليه في نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية وتحدد درجات العجز الدائم الكلي أو الجزئي وفق جدول دليل نسب العجز المنصوص عليه في النظام المذكور.

المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة :
للمصاب في حالة عجزه المؤقت عن العمل الناجم عن إصابة عمل الحق في معونة مالية تعادل أجره كاملاً لمدة ثلاثين يوماً ثم يستحق 75% من أجره طوال الفترة التي يستغرقها علاجه. فإذا بلغت السنة أو تقرر طبياً عدم احتمال شفائه وحالته الصحية لا تمكنه من العمل عدت الإصابة عجزاً كلياً, ينهي العقد ويعوض عن الإصابة. ولا يكون لصاحب العمل حق في استرداد ما دفعه إلى المصاب خلال تلك السنة.
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائة :
إذا نتج عن الإصابة عجز دائم كلي, أو أدت الإصابة إلى وفاة المصاب فللمصاب أو المستحقين عنه الحق في تعويض يقدر بما يعادل أجره عن مدة ثلاث سنوات بحد أدنى قدره أربعة وخمسون ألف ريال.
أما إذا نتج عن الإصابة عجز دائم جزئي, فإن المصاب يستحق تعويضاً معادلاً لنسبة ذلك العجز المقدر, وفقاً لجدول دليل نسب العجز المعتمد, مضروبة في قيمة تعويض العجز الدائم الكلي.
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائة :
لا يلزم صاحب العمل بما ورد في المواد الثالثة والثلاثين بعد المائة والسابعة والثلاثين بعد المائة والثامنة والثلاثين بعد المائة من هذا النظام إذا ثبت أي مما يأتي :
1- أن العامل تعمد إصابة نفسه.
2- أن الإصابة حدثت بسبب سوء سلوك مقصود من جانب العامل.
3- أن العامل امتنع عن عرض نفسه على طبيب، أو امتنع عن قبول معالجة الطبيب المكلف بعلاجه من قبل صاحب العمل دون سبب مشروع.
المادة الأربعون بعد المائة :
تحدد مسؤولية أصحاب العمل السابقين الذين اشتغل لديهم العامل المصاب بالمرض المهني على ضوء التقرير الطبي للطبيب المعالج, ويلزم هؤلاء بالتعويض المنصوص عليه في المادة الثامنة والثلاثين بعد المائة من هذا النظام، كل بنسبة المدة التي قضاها المصاب في خدمته, بشرط أن تكون الصناعات أو المهن التي يمارسونها مما ينشأ عنها المرض الذي أصيب به العامل.
المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائة :
تحدد بقرار من الوزير إجراءات الإبلاغ عن إصابات العمل.
الفصل الرابع :
الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية
المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائة :
على كل صاحب عمل أن يعد خزانة أو أكثر للإسعافات الطبية, مزودة بالأدوية وغيرها, مما يلزم للإسعافات الطبية الأولية.
وتحدد اللائحة ما يجب أن تحتويه هذه الخزانة من وسائل الإسعافات الأولية وعددها, وكميات الأدوية, وكذلك تنظيم وسائل حفظها وشروط من يقوم بمهمة الإسعافات ومستواه.
المادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائة :
على كل صاحب عمل أن يعهد إلى طبيب أو أكثر بفحص عماله المعرضين لاحتمال الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المحددة في جداول الأمراض المهنية - المنصوص عليها في نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية - فحصاً شاملاً مرة كل سنة على الأقل, وأن يثبت نتيجة ذلك الفحص في سجلاته, وكذلك في ملفات أولئك العمال.
المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل أن يوفر لعماله العناية الصحية الوقائية والعلاجية طبقاً للمستويات التي يقررها الوزير، مع مراعاة ما يوفره نظام الضمان الصحي التعاوني.
المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائة :
يجوز لصاحب العمل بعد موافقة الوزير إنشاء صندوق للتوفير والادخار, على أن تكون مساهمة العمال فيه اختيارية. ويجب إعلان الأحكام المنظمة لكل ما يتصل بقواعد عمل هذا الصندوق.
المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائة :
يلزم صاحب العمل وعلى نفقته بالنسبة لمن يؤدي عملاً في الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران بكل ما يأتي أو بعضه وفقاً لما يحدده الوزير :
1- توفير حوانيت لبيع الطعام والملابس وغير ذلك من الحاجات الضرورية بأسعار معتدلة, وذلك في مناطق العمل التي لا تتوافر فيها عادة تلك الحوانيت.
2- توفير وسائل ترفيه وتثقيف مناسبة وملاعب رياضية ملحقة بأماكن العمل.
3- إجراء ما يلزم من الترتيبات الطبية المناسبة للمحافظة على صحة
العمال وعلاج أسرهم علاجاً شاملاً. (ويقصد بالأسرة: الزوج والأولاد والأم والأب المقيمون معه).
4- توفير مدارس لتعليم أولاد العمال إذا لم يتوافر في المنطقة مدارس كافية.
5- إعداد مساجد أو مصليات في أماكن العمل.
6- إعداد برامج لمحو الأمية بين العمال. 
وتحدد اللائحة الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران.
المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائة :
يلزم صاحب العمل الذي يؤدي عملاً في الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران، وفي المناجم والمحاجر ومراكز التنقيب عن النفط بتوفير المساكن والمخيمات والوجبات الغذائية للعمال.
ويحدد الوزير بقرار منه شروط المساكن والمخيمات ومواصفاتها ومقابل الانتفاع بالمساكن, وكذلك عدد الوجبات الغذائية وكميات الطعام وأنواعه والشروط اللازمة لها، وما يتحمله العامل مقابل الوجبة, وغير ذلك مما يلزم للمحافظة على صحة العمال.
المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائة :
على كل صاحب عمل أن يوفر لعماله وسائل الانتقال من محل إقامتهم، أو من مركز تجمع معين إلى أماكن العمل، وإعادتهم يومياً إذا كانت هذه الأماكن لا تصل إليها وسائل المواصلات المنتظمة في مواعيد تتفق مع مواعيد العمل.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ورقـة26-10-2005, 03:02:25 pm
الباب التاسع
تشغيل النساء
المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائة :
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة الرابعة من هذا النظام تعمل المرأة في كل المجالات التي تتفق مع طبيعتها، ويحظر تشغيلها في الأعمال الخطرة أو الصناعات الضارة، ويحدد الوزير بقرار منه المهن والأعمال التي تعد ضارة بالصحة أو من شأنها أن تعرض النساء لأخطار محددة مما يجب معه حظر عملهن فيها أو تقييده بشروط خاصة.
المادة الخمسون بعد المائة :
لا يجوز تشغيل النساء أثناء فترة من الليل لا تقل عن إحدى عشرة ساعة متتالية إلا في الحالات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير.
المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائة :
للمرأة العاملة الحق في إجازة وضع لمدة الأسابيع الأربعة السابقة على التاريخ المحتمل للوضع, والأسابيع الستة اللاحقة له, ويحدد التاريخ المرجح للوضع بوساطة طبيب المنشأة, أو بموجب شهادة طبية مصدقة من جهة صحية. ويحظر تشغيل المرأة خلال الأسابيع الستة التالية مباشرة للوضع. 
المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل أن يدفع إلى المرأة العاملة أثناء انقطاعها عن عملها في إجازة الوضع ما يعادل نصف أجرها، إذا كان لها خدمة سنة فأكثر لدى صاحب العمل، والأجرة كاملة إذا بلغت مدة خدمتها ثلاث سنوات فأكثر يوم بدء الإجازة, ولا تدفع إليها الأجرة أثناء إجازتها السنوية العادية إذا كانت قد استفادت في السنة نفسها من إجازة وضع بأجر كامل، ويدفع إليها نصف أجرها أثناء الإجازة السنوية, إذا كانت قد استفادت في السنة نفسها من إجازة وضع بنصف أجر
المادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل توفير الرعاية الطبية للمرأة العاملة أثناء الحمل والولادة. 
المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائة :
يحق للمرأة العاملة عندما تعود إلى مزاولة عملها بعد إجازة الوضع أن تأخذ بقصد إرضاع مولودها فترة أو فترات للاستراحة لا تزيد في مجموعها على الساعة في اليوم الواحد, وذلك علاوة على فترات الراحة الممنوحة لجميع العمال, وتحسب هذه الفترة أو الفترات من ساعات العمل الفعلية، ولا يترتب عليها تخفيض الأجر.
المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائة :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل فصل العاملة أو إنذارها بالفصل أثناء تمتعها بإجازة الوضع.
المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائة :
لا يجوز لصاحب العمل فصل العاملة أثناء فترة مرضها الناتج عن الحمل أو الوضع, ويثبت المرض بشهادة طبية معتمدة, على ألا تتجاوز مدة غيابها مائة وثمانين يوماً, ولا يجوز فصلها بغير سبب مشروع من الأسباب المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام خلال المائة والثمانين يوماً السابقة على التاريخ المحتمل للولادة.
المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائة :
يسقط حق العاملة فيما تستحقه وفقاً لأحكام هذا الباب إذا عملت لدى صاحب عمل آخر أثناء مدة إجازتها المصرح بها, ولصاحب العمل الأصلي - في هذه الحالة - أن يحرمها من أجرها عن مدة الإجازة, أو أن يسترد ما أداه لها.
المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائة :
على صاحب العمل في جميع الأماكن التي يعمل فيها نساء وفي جميع المهن أن يوفر لهن مقاعد, تأميناً لاستراحتهن.
المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائة :
1- على كل صاحب عمل يشغل خمسين عاملة فأكثر أن يهيئ مكاناً مناسباً يتوافر فيه العدد الكافي من المربيات، لرعاية أطفال العاملات الذين تقل أعمارهم عن ست سنوات، وذلك إذا بلغ عدد الأطفال عشرة فأكثر.
2- يجوز للوزير أن يلزم صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم مائة عاملة فأكثر في مدينة واحدة أن ينشئ داراً للحضانة بنفسه أو بالمشاركة مع أصحاب عمل آخرين في المدينة نفسها, أو يتعاقد مع دار للحضانة قائمة لرعاية أطفال العاملات الذين تقل أعمارهم عن ست سنوات وذلك أثناء فترات العمل، وفي هذه الحالة يحدد الوزير الشروط والأوضاع التي تنظم هذه الدار, كما يقرر نسبة التكاليف التي تفرض على العاملات المستفيدات من هذه الخدمة.
المادة الستون بعد المائة :
للمرأة العاملة التي يتوفى زوجها الحق في إجازة بأجر كامل مدة لا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الوفاة.


الباب العاشر
تشغيل الأحداث
المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائة :
لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث في الأعمال الخطرة أو الصناعات الضارة, أو في المهن والأعمال التي يحتمل أن تعرض صحتهم أو سلامتهم أو أخلاقهم للخطر, بسبب طبيعتها أو الظروف التي تؤدى فيها. ويحدد الوزير بقرار منه الأعمال والصناعات والمهن المشار إليها.
المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائة : 
1- لا يجوز تشغيل أي شخص لم يتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره ولا يسمح له بدخول أماكن العمل, وللوزير أن يرفع هذه السن في بعض الصناعات أو المناطق أو بالنسبة لبعض فئات الأحداث بقرار منه. 
2- استثناء من الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة يجوز للوزير أن يسمح بتشغيل أو عمل الأشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 13-15 سنة في أعمال خفيفة, يراعى فيها الآتي :
2/1- ألا يحتمل أن تكون ضارة بصحتهم أو نموهم.
2/2- ألا تعطل مواظبتهم في المدرسة واشتراكهم في برامج التوجيه أو التدريب المهني, ولا تضعف قدرتهم على الاستفادة من التعليم الذي يتلقونه.
المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائة : 
يحظر تشغيل الأحداث أثناء فترة من الليل لا تقل عن اثنتي عشرة ساعة متتالية إلا في الحالات التي يحددها الوزير بقرار منه.

المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائة : 
لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث تشغيلاً فعليا أكثر من ست ساعات في اليوم الواحد لسائر شهور السنة, عدا شهر رمضان فيجب ألا تزيد ساعات العمل الفعلية فيه على أربع ساعات.
وتنظم ساعات العمل بحيث لا يعمل الحدث أكثر من أربع ساعات متصلة, دون فترة أو أكثر للراحة والطعام والصلاة, لا تقل في المرة الواحدة عن نصف ساعة, وبحيث لا يبقى في مكان العمل أكثر من سبع ساعات.
ولا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث في أيام الراحة الأسبوعية أو في أيام الأعياد والعطلات الرسمية والإجازة السنوية. ولا تسري عليهم الاستثناءات التي نصت عليها المادة السادسة بعد المائة من هذا النظام.
المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائة : 
على صاحب العمل قبل تشغيل الحدث أن يستوفي منه المستندات الآتية :
1- بطاقة الهوية الوطنية أو شهادة رسمية بميلاده.
2- شهادة باللياقة الصحية للعمل المطلوب, صادرة من طبيب مختص, ومصدق عليها من جهة صحية.
3- موافقة ولي أمر الحدث.
ويجب حفظ هذه المستندات في الملف الخاص بالحدث.
المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائة : 
على صاحب العمل أن يبلغ مكتب العمل المختص عن كل حدث يشغله خلال الأسبوع الأول من تشغيله, وأن يحتفظ في مكان العمل بسجل خاص للعمال الأحداث يبين فيه اسم الحدث وعمره والاسم الكامل لولي أمره ومحل إقامته وتاريخ تشغيله.

المادة السابعة والستون بعد المائة : 
لا تسري الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب على العمل الذي يؤديه الأطفال والأحداث في المدارس لأغراض التعليم العام أو المهني أو التقني، وفي مؤسسات التدريب الأخرى, ولا تسري على العمل الذي يؤديه في المنشآت الأشخاص الذين بلغوا سن أربع عشرة سنة على الأقل إذا كان هذا العمل ينفذ وفقاً لشروط يقررها الوزير, وكان العمل يشكل جزءاً أساسياً من الآتي :
1- دورة تعليمية, أو تدريبية, تقع مسؤوليتها الرئيسية على مدرسة، أو مؤسسة تدريب.
2- برنامج تدريبي ينفذ قسمه الأكبر, أو كله في منشأة إذا كانت الجهة المختصة قد أقرته.
3- برنامج إرشادي, أو توجيهي, يرمي إلى تسهيل اختيار المهنة, أو نوع التدريب.
الباب الحادي عشر
عقد العمل البحري
المادة الثامنة والستون بعد المائة :
يقصد بالألفاظ والعبارات الآتية - أينما وردت في هذا الباب- المعاني المبينة أمامها ما لم يقتض السياق خلاف ذلك:- 
السفينة : كل منشأة عائمة مسجلة في المملكة العربية السعودية ولا تقل حمولتها عن خمسمائة طن.
مجهز السفينة : كل شخص طبيعي, أو منشأة عامة أو خاصة، يجري لحسابه تجهيز السفينة.
الربان : كل بحار مؤهل لقيادة السفينة ويتحمل مسؤوليتها.
البحار : كل شخص يعمل على ظهر السفينة بعقد عمل بحري.
عقد العمل البحري : كل عقد تشغيل بأجر يبرم بين صاحب سفينة أو مجهز سفينة أو ممثل عن أي منهما وبين بحار للعمل على ظهرها، وتسرى على هذا العقد أحكام هذا النظام فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا الباب والقرارات التي تصدر بمقتضاه.
المادة التاسعة والستون بعد المائة : 
يخضع جميع من يعمل على ظهر السفينة لسلطة ربانها وأوامره.
المادة السبعون بعد المائة : 
يجب أن تسجل في سجلات السفينة أو أن تلحق بها جميع عقود عمل البحارة العاملين عليها, وأن تكون هذه العقود محررة بصيغة واضحة. ويجب أن ينص في العقد على ما إذا كان معقوداً لمدة محددة أو لسفرة، فإذا كان معقوداً لمدة محددة حددت المدة بصورة واضحة, وإذا كان لسفرة حددت المدينة أو المرفأ البحري الذي تنتهي عنده السفرة, وفي أي مرحلة من مراحل تفريغ السفينة أو تحميلها في هذا المرفأ ينتهي العقد.
المادة الحادية والسبعون بعد المائة : 
يجب أن ينص في عقد العمل البحري على تاريخ إبرامه ومكانه, واسم المجهز، واسم البحار ولقبه وسنه وجنسيته وموطنه, ونوع العمل المكلف به، وكيفية أدائه، والشهادة التي تتيح له العمل في الملاحة البحرية، والتذكرة الشخصية البحرية، ومقدار الأجر، ومدة العقد، أما إذا كان العقد لسفرة واحدة فيجب تحديد المدينة أو المرفأ البحري الذي تنتهي عنده الرحلة, وفي أي مرحلة من مراحل تفريغ السفينة أو تحميلها في هذا المرفأ ينتهي العمل، وغير ذلك من تفاصيل العقد.
ويكون العقد من ثلاث نسخ نسخة لمجهز السفينة ونسخة للربان للاحتفاظ بها على ظهر السفينة ونسخه للبحار.
المادة الثانية والسبعون بعد المائة : 
يجب أن تعلن في السفينة وفي القسم المخصص للعاملين فيها قواعد العمل على ظهرها وشروطه, ويجب أن تتضمن القواعد والشروط ما يأتي : 
1- التزامات البحارة وواجباتهم وقواعد تنظيم العمل على ظهر السفينة والجداول الزمنية للخدمة، وساعات العمل اليومية.
2- واجبات مجهز السفينة تجاه البحارة, من حيث الأجور الثابتة والمكافآت، وغير ذلك من أنواع الأجر.
3- كيفية تعليق دفع الأجور أو الحسم منها, وكيفية دفع السلف على الأجور.
4- مكان تصفية الأجور وزمانها, وحسابها النهائي. 
5- قواعد تقديم الغذاء والمبيت وأصولها على ظهر السفينة. 
6- علاج أمراض البحارة وإصاباتهم.
7- سلوك البحارة, وشروط ترحيلهم إلى بلدهم.
8- إجازات البحارة السنوية المدفوعة الأجر.
9- مكافأة نهاية الخدمة, وغير ذلك من التعويضات التي ستدفع بمناسبة إنهاء عقد العمل, أو انتهائه.
المادة الثالثة والسبعون بعد المائة : 
يشترط فيمن يعمل بحاراً :
1- أن يكون قد أتم من العمر ثماني عشرة سنة.
2- أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة تتيح له العمل في الخدمة البحرية.
3- أن يكون لائقاً طبياً.
المادة الرابعة والسبعون بعد المائة : 
تدفع جميع استحقاقات البحار بالعملة الرسمية, ويجوز أداؤها بالعملة الأجنبية إذا استحقت والسفينة خارج المياه الإقليمية وقبل البحار ذلك.
وللبحار أن يطلب من صاحب العمل صرف ما يستحقه من أجره النقدي لمن يعينه.

المادة الخامسة والسبعون بعد المائة : 
إذا اختصر السفر لأي سبب من الأسباب, سواءاً كان ذلك اختيارياً أم قهرياً, فلا يترتب على ذلك نقص أجر البحار المشغل بعقد عمل بحري, لمدة رحلة بحرية واحدة.
المادة السادسة والسبعون بعد المائة :
إذا حدد الأجر بحصة من الأرباح أو أجر السفينة فإن البحار لا يستحق تعويضاً في حالة إلغاء الرحلة، ولا زيادة في الأجر عند تأخير الرحلة أو إطالتها، أما إذا كان التأخير أو الإطالة ناشئاً عن فعل الشاحنين استحق البحار تعويضاً من المجهز.
المادة السابعة والسبعون بعد المائة : 
يستحق البحار أجره إذا أسرت السفينة، أو غرقت أو أصبحت غير صالحة للملاحة، وذلك حتى يوم وقوع الحادث.

----------

